# Tanwise Tanning Lotion



## xsnowwhite (Aug 18, 2008)

So the other day I went to Sally's to buy some hair dye and I stumbled across Tanwise self tanner. Its around $10 and I was a little skeptical at first but it smells like coconut and it had a pretty bronze color so I bought one. 
OMG i LOOOVE it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I never find a good fake tan! I have been using hawaiian tropic, dove, ect. and they are OK but not great. Well last night I applied it and it went on really pretty and it instantly made me darker. Today when I woke up I was SOO dark it would have taken me a week with dove to achieve that. Anyways just wanted to share my enthsiasm and I highly reccomend the product. They also have spray and mousse but I bought the lotion.
Oh and I will try to post a before/after pic soon! I just need to dl my camera.

EDIT: added a photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haha so as awkward as this looks...it is my arm. Obviously I did the fore arm but I did not do the upper arm. Oh and this is after one application. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It looks a tad orange in the photo when compared to the before but I can assure you that in person it is not orange just a deep color


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 18, 2008)

oh please PLEASE post a pic! Others and myself would really appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm looking for another good self tanner, thanks!


----------

